# GSD confused by talking Husky!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are some SERIOUS head tilts! 

German Shepherd Confused By Talking Husky - Yahoo!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Would love to know what that GSD was thinking! Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

cute!!! is the head tilt a classic thing for GSDs or all dogs? Zeeva my GSD does it but Smokey my husky has never...


----------

